# Resistencia Térmica



## tiwana (Feb 2, 2007)

Me podrian decir que modelos de resistencias térmicas existen, he buscado y no he logrado encontrarn nada. gracias

saludos


----------



## heli (Feb 2, 2007)

¿Te refieres a termoresistencias, para medir temperatura?
Existen básicamente las NTC y las PTC es decir las que tienen coeficiente de temperatura Negativo y las que lo tienen Positivo.
En las NTC disminuye la resistencia con el calor y en las PTC al revés. 
Luego, dentro de cada tipo hay más subtipos. En la industria se usa una muy común la PT100 que es de coeficiente positivo y da 100 Ohmios a 0 grados y 161 Ohmios a 100 grados.


----------



## JV (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola tiwana, normalmente se las encuentra por el nombre de termistor, calculo que te sera mas facil encontrar información con ese nombre.

Saludos..


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola Tiwana y demas ,como te dice el amigo JV, aqui tienes mas información,y con la completa información del amigo "heli"creo que no tendras dudas ,suerte y saludos 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termistor


----------



## Aristides (Feb 2, 2007)

En el interior de las baterías de TE celulares encontrarás; si son antiguas el termistor NTC se parece a un diodo con cápsula de vidrio, si son modernas por lo general tienen un NTC del tipo SMD rectangular de color verde, en ambos casos la R a temperatura ambiente es de unos 10 K Ohm.


----------



## tiwana (Feb 2, 2007)

muchas gracias, voy a echar una ojeada..


----------



## heli (Feb 4, 2007)

Aristides, muchas veces se usa un diodo para medir la temperatura, aprovechando su característica de coeficiente de temperatura negativo. Probablemente el sensor de temperatura de esas baterías que dices que parece un diodo SEA un diodo. Funcionan parecido a una NTC, aunque con una curva distinta, y para un margen estrecho de temperaturas.


----------



## Aristides (Feb 4, 2007)

Heli, por lo general en las baterías de Níquel Cadmio, tienen el de NTC tipo de vidrio, para diferenciarlas de un diodo, se puede utilizar un ohmetro para verificar, que la resistividad no varía al invertir los contactos.

Además también se encuentra un diodo, con la caracteristica de baja tensión en conducción (no se si será  del tipo "Diodo Schokley").


----------



## heli (Feb 5, 2007)

OK, Aristides. Me ha sorprendido tu afirmación y puesto a medir varios "diodos" de paqutes de baterías que tenía y he encontrado diodos normales con caída de 0,7V, no shottky, y NTC "camufladas" en encapsulado de vidrio como los diodos. 
Siempre había creido que eran todo diodos, no se me había ocurrido comprobarlo, ahora veo claro que es mejor no confiarse y medir.
Gracias.


----------



## puerto (Sep 12, 2008)

Hola, estoy viendo una materia llamada electrónica de potencia y mi maestro me dejó un disipador rectangular con corrugaciones y un aspa o aleta (lamentablemente les quedo debiendo la imagen o fotografía del disipador) Bueno mi pregunta es y la que me dejó mi maestro. Cómo calculo la resistencia térmica del disipador? Tengo que hallar el área del disipador? Cómo sé que potencia tiene? El disipador es de aluminio.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ese tipo de calculos te los da el fabricante en las hojas de especificacion, pero una aproximacion practica seria colocar el disipador en algun objeto caliente y cuya temperatura conozcamos, posteriormente medimos a cuanto se cae la temperatura de ese objeto y aplicamos formulazo

http://www.telecable.es/personales/..._de_calor_031_analogia_termoelectrica.htm#e01

http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/disipadores.htm


----------



## Ruben Andrade (Sep 14, 2008)

Saludos, pues si las pt100 que yo he manejado en el trabajo son un alambre cubierto de un caucho, asi como un cable comun y silvestre, con la salvedad de que en la punta tienen algo asi como un punto de soldadura, obviamente especial, que da esa cualidad para medir por ejemplo temperatura en nuestro caso. Tambien las he visto con positivo y negativo, "ya se que es una resistencia y que no tienen polaridad", pero asi las he vist yo


----------

